# Does anybody else feel uncomfortable around their teachers?



## ArtificialSweetener (Sep 18, 2010)

I do. I nvr ask my teacher for help and my teacher's hate me...
The other day my teacher was having us do this debate thing and she was like ali why don't you go up there and i sort of whispered yelled no!! 
and it came out more harsher than I intended she looked away and I felt so bad...


----------



## Bruceross89 (Dec 30, 2010)

Pretty much sums up my elementary years. They only made it worse when they picked you to do math problems in front of the whole class or ask you a question when you're obviously not listening lol


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

Defines all the teachers I've ever had, even the ones where I was still the teacher's pet.

I think the authority they have and the right that they have to say that whatever they teach is correct is what intimidates me. Those people that challenge the teacher or make fun of them if they make a mistake annoys me dearly.

I NEVER participate in class and I've had teachers who have made fun of me for that in high school, but there were some who still encouraged me and even then I didn't bother.

There was one example I remember the most. It was a class where most of the class were a bunch of morons who didn't care, the teacher asked someone in the class to do a problem on the board. After a moment of silence, the teacher tossed the chalk to me and said "Thanks". It was embarrassing because I WANTED to do it in the first place but I didn't want to call attention to myself by volunteering. In this same class, my teacher would constantly point me out, saying how I was such a good student and I was there to learn unlike everyone else. It was nice of him I guess, but the attention made me uncomfortable.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, a tiny bit, i just do not have the guts to raise my hand or speak up.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

My teachers hate me too. They keep askin me to leave the premises and never come back.

I'm not sure why. But one of me mates said he thinks its due to the fact that I left school 13 years ago.

Also me uniform has gone too small fer me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I never had problems with teachers until college. They all freaked me out then. :afr


----------

